# product photography



## LUL (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi 
I'm photographing babies clothes and the customer wants me to photo the clothes like in the photo attached..? Do you know how to blow up the cloth like that? Please HELP...! Thanks!


----------



## AKUK (Feb 20, 2015)

Stuff the clothing with hand towels, bubble wrap, or tissue paper, maybe?


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2015)

product photography Photography Forum

Please don't post in multiple threads.


----------



## LUL (Feb 20, 2015)

OK sorry


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2015)

Please be aware that the photo in the starting post has been removed. This because we do not allow the hosting nor embedding of photos that the poster does not own the copyright/distribution rights to. You are perfectly free to find examples on other websites and link to them.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 21, 2015)

Those air bags that come when you buy fragile stuff online


----------



## beachrat (Feb 21, 2015)

Stuff them with anything handy. Cardboard,bubble wrap,balloons,paper towels,rags,whatever.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2015)

They make bags just to blow up clothes.  I've used them before.

using tapatalk.


----------

